# salt brine, does it work?



## 419bobw (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello, my name is bob wines and I run a now smaller snow removal business in Northwest Ohio west of Toledo. I have a buyers poly-stainless steel 1.8 cu yrd v-box speader. The top seal on the right angle gearbox has gone south and the top bearing with it. Is there a business that sells component parts? Can't see replacing a $500 gearbox when I can fix it myself. Any help would be appreciated.

My real question is how well does salt brine work? Is it effective with a pre-snowfall application only? Does it have to be pre-applied then bulk later? We have customers that want at least salted wet pavement by store opening. Small snow falls 1-!1/2 pose a problem
with repeat plows every few days wearing a person out.Have never used salt brine but would like to ask the pro users out there what the rule of thumb is for a light snow strategy for salt brine applications with or without bulk salt applications to control lighter snow. I have the equipment to apply, and make the brine, just don't know how much is needed per inch at a set temperature window, and if it's worth the bother.

I would like to thank all involved with the operation of this site!!!!!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

419bobw;1501230 said:


> Hello, my name is bob wines and I run a now smaller snow removal business in Northwest Ohio west of Toledo. I have a buyers poly-stainless steel 1.8 cu yrd v-box speader. The top seal on the right angle gearbox has gone south and the top bearing with it. Is there a business that sells component parts? Can't see replacing a $500 gearbox when I can fix it myself. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> My real question is how well does salt brine work? Works great. The lower the moisture content of the snow the better it worksIs it effective with a pre-snowfall application only? I apply before a snow event to melt snow and to keep the snow from forming a bond to the surface, or right on my salt as it leaves the salter, or after a snow event on as much as 1" of snow using solid stream tipsDoes it have to be pre-applied then bulk later? No. It can melt an inch of snow and possibly 1.5" with a little help from wheel trafficWe have customers that want at least salted wet pavement by store opening. Small snow falls 1-!1/2 pose a problem
> with repeat plows every few days wearing a person out.Have never used salt brine but would like to ask the pro users out there what the rule of thumb is for a light snow strategy for salt brine applications with or without bulk salt applications to control lighter snow. I have the equipment to apply, and make the brine, just don't know how much is needed per inch at a set temperature window, and if it's worth the bother.
> ...


Salt brine works down to a surface temp of about 17F, but it gets slushy when sprayed at lower temps. I use a 90/10 mix of salt brine and liquid calcium chloride. I spray this mix on all events down to approx 5F, then turn to all liquid calcium chloride.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Every time you apply granular salt, you melt snow\ice with salt brine.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

dfd9;1501626 said:


> Every time you apply granular salt, you melt snow\ice with salt brine.


Absolutely correct.

But by taking the same amount of salt you apply to any specific area, converting it to salt brine then spraying brine directly you can treat almost 3 times the amount of area. This holds true in most all situations where the moisture content of the snow is low. In higher moisture content snows or ice events then rock salt is still king.


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

So for me in coastal north east, where heavy, wet snow is the norm, this brine product is less able than pure salt or other solid icemelt products in general? Is that what you are saying. Temp must have a real effect of course. We do have a lot of short small freezing rain events where it is raining then temps go to 31 degrees and in an hr you have 1/4+ inches of solid slippery ice. I have been using treated salt. Some are better than others but if no pretreat is done and no forcast is given. It can take a lot of product to melt the ice so just looking for solutions.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

The real questions are weather before the storm combined with expected low temp. If you have enough rain to run down the street before the snow starts, then liquids are not effective no matter what liquid you use. If temps do not go below about 27* then salt brine is a good low cost choice. Colder, then look into mag or calcium chloride.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

DeereGuy;1503267 said:


> So for me in coastal north east, where heavy, wet snow is the norm, this brine product is less able than pure salt or other solid icemelt products in general? Yes, this has been my experience. Salt brine will work sometimes, but more gallons per acre are necessary. Is that what you are saying. YESTemp must have a real effect of course. Temp has very real effects on straight salt brine. I only use a 90/10 blend of salt brine and liquid calcium chloride. I spray this blend down to surface temps of about 5F We do have a lot of short small freezing rain events where it is raining then temps go to 31 degrees and in an hr you have 1/4+ inches of solid slippery ice. I have been using treated salt. Some are better than others but if no pretreat is done and no forcast is given. It can take a lot of product to melt the ice so just looking for solutions.I would try to pretreat and then just keep up with that, but I would use rock salt


Liquids work best in certain conditions and are an excellent way to save/make money. But I still keep rock salt at the ready,


----------

